# Trimming Pogostemon Stellatus.



## pbohart (Jan 9, 2005)

I have read that the best way to reduce the height of P. Stellatus is to uproot it, chop and replant the heads. I have also read that the best way is to simply chop the heads at a node, and that the plant will grow a new head. It has a pretty intensive root system, so I would like to keep that intact....it is just I have never really seen a plant like this do well when its head is chopped.

Anyone have any comments on this?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

When I was growing this plant I found that if you chopped the head, it would usually grow several new stems from where it was cut. It'll look really ugly before it does this though.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I've had the same experience as George. Usually I do a little of both. Once the decapitated stem grows a few new stems though and gain some length, you can then cut the bottom and replant it... and it looks like you have 3-4 stems growing, where only one stem is buried in the substrate. I find this a nice way to acheive a thick stand, and I usually place these "multiple stems" in the background behind single stems.


----------



## TimT (May 19, 2006)

If you cut it at a node about 2" above the substrate and wait a while (2/3 weeks) for the new heads to appear (usually 4 or 5) and you cut those heads again after they have grown a bit, you get a really dense bush that looks great! The only thing you have to keep in mind is that with this technique it's REALLY necessary to block the view to the lower parts of the stem with other plants.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

great idea Tim! I'll have to try that one out.


----------



## TimT (May 19, 2006)

Sometimes 1 or 2 of the new nodes grow faster than the other new ones, it works better if you cut those fast growers as soon as possible. If you do this the remaining ones usually grow at the same pace. If you don't, you end up with 1 or 2 super fast (but slim) growing stems and 2 or 3 that grow much slower. It's a lot harder to cover the stems up that way and it looks better and gives a more "bushy" look when all the new stems grow at the same pace. 

The main problem with this technique is that eventually the stem get's a little top heavy . when that happens you just cut of the longest shoots, remove the single heavily rooted stem and replant the shoots. After a while, usually when the newly planted stems reach the surface, the plants have rooted enough (gained strength) to continue with the technique as stated above. You can repeat this over and over again


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Stellata is a lovely plant.. Good advice all!!


----------

